# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Ziekenhuis weert smaakstoffen uit maaltijd - Stentor

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ziekenhuis weert smaakstoffen uit maaltijd*
*Stentor -** 1 uur geleden*
WINSCHOTEN (ANP) - Het St. Lucas Ziekenhuis in Winschoten serveert voortaan alleen nog maar maaltijden zonder toegevoegde kleur-, geur-, en smaakstoffen. Reden voor het besluit is dat steeds meer patiënten *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

